# Simple Question: Boveda Packs vs. Humi-Care Pillows



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm pretty new to cigar storage. I just got a 40 count Herfador, and some Humi-Care Pillows and a Power Stick. I am trying to figure out if these Humi-Care products will regulate humidity (add moisture and remove it as needed) like a Boveda Pack. I will be using this travel humidor as my humidor until I get a proper one, and want to make sure I am storing them correctly. In fact I'm in the middle of a salt test right now, too : ) Thank you!!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I could be wrong but I don't think the pillows are a 2-way humidification device.

Bovedas are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Once I went to Bovida packs, I never looked back. I keep a 65% pack under the foam in my herfador and it takes up little room and has lasted a year now


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

LutzSpearo said:


> I am trying to figure out if these Humi-Care products will regulate humidity (*add moisture and remove it as needed*) like a Boveda Pack.


They will not even add it "as needed", they'll just add it until they dry out. They are not made for regulation, just humidification.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. From what it looks like, you don't need to add water to the Boveda packs, you just stick one or two in the humidor and finished, is that right?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

LutzSpearo said:


> Thanks for the replies. From what it looks like, you don't need to add water to the Boveda packs, you just stick one or two in the humidor and finished, is that right?


Correct. I believe 1 pack per 25 cigars is the general rule of thumb. Of course this varies depending on many things, so basically the more, the better.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LutzSpearo said:


> Thanks for the replies. From what it looks like, you don't need to add water to the Boveda packs, you just stick one or two in the humidor and finished, is that right?


They are ready to roll when you buy them.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Cool, thanks guys. I think I'll pick up some Boveda packs. It seems like those would be best for a travel humidor like this. Kind of sucks I already bought the Humi-Care stuff, but I guess I can use them once I get a wood humidor.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LutzSpearo said:


> Cool, thanks guys. I think I'll pick up some Boveda packs. It seems like those would be best for a travel humidor like this. Kind of sucks I already bought the Humi-Care stuff, but I guess I can use them once I get a wood humidor.


Return that humi-care or throw it away, its junk and will give you more grief than what it's worth.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

huskers said:


> Return that humi-care or throw it away, its junk and will give you more grief than what it's worth.


What he said ^^^

Use Boveda packs or Heartfelt beads. Everything else is garbage.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the advice! Which RH% should I get? I'm thinking 69%. And do you guys just get them from the Boveda website, or is there a better/cheaper online source?

Lastly, I don't mid tossing $10 worth of pillows, but I can't even use this Humi-Care Power Strip for a good purpose? If in the near future I get, say, a 150 ct. wood humidor, it wouldn't work well? What would you use to humidify that then, still only Boveda packs? What's the difference between the beads in the Humi-Care stuff and the Heartfelt beads? I'm just curious, not questioning the legitimacy of the advice (which is greatly appreciated!).

Thank you!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LutzSpearo said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice! Which RH% should I get? I'm thinking 69%. And do you guys just get them from the Boveda website, or is there a better/cheaper online source?
> 
> Lastly, I don't mid tossing $10 worth of pillows, but I can't even use this Humi-Care Power Strip for a good purpose? If in the near future I get, say, a 150 ct. wood humidor, it wouldn't work well? What would you use to humidify that then, still only Boveda packs? What's the difference between the beads in the Humi-Care stuff and the Heartfelt beads? I'm just curious, not questioning the legitimacy of the advice (which is greatly appreciated!).
> 
> Thank you!


%65 is the way to go bud.

Anything higher and you will likely run into burn issues and maybe some mold.

Boveda and beads are a 2 way regulation meaning that they will give and take humidity to achieve the desired RH.

That gel crap just puts out RH.........SO, if your RH is to high it will only make it worse because it can't absorb humidity.

It's junk.

guessing this is what you have?










If it is, the only thing you could do with it is take it apart, dump the gel out and put some beads in it.

Then it would work pretty well for a SMALL humidor.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

As much fun as it is to completely bash these products, they do have certain uses where they work just fine. I have a 150qt marine cooler that is set up with a number of those humidity strips and a few gel jars. I counterbalance with kitty litter and it holds beautifully at 65%. I would never use one in a small humi or a herfador, but in my opinion the only nonredeemable humidifiers on the market are the ones full of floral foam.


----------



## Smoke Whisperer (Nov 27, 2013)

I started using boveda in September and started with 65's. Fluctuated 63-64 depending on temp. Then all of the sudden ran around 61. Attributed that change to the indoor humidity. Switched to 69's and run 64-68. Again based on temp. I think for me it will be 65 in summer and 69 in winter


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for steering me straight guys. I would rather junk $17 worth of humi-care stuff than $70 worth of cigars. I'll keep this stuff around in case I find a use for it in the future, but am going to pick up some 65% Boveda packs here in a few hours when the store opens. I'm also going to pick up a few 69% as well, since I'm moving to the Middle East soon and may need them depending on how dry it gets where I'll be.

So for now I'll throw two 65% Boveda Packs into my 40-count Herf, along with my newly calibrated hygrometer, and see how it does. Sound good?


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Well after doing some more reading, I just ordered Heartfelt beads and will use them instead of Boveda packs. I ordered two of the medium 65% tubes for my 40-count herfador, and one of the small 65% tubes for my 15-count herfador. We'll see how they do!


----------



## jlschmitz (Feb 22, 2012)

Smoke Whisperer said:


> I started using boveda in September and started with 65's. Fluctuated 63-64 depending on temp. Then all of the sudden ran around 61. Attributed that change to the indoor humidity. Switched to 69's and run 64-68. Again based on temp. I think for me it will be 65 in summer and 69 in winter


Boveda will always settle 2-4 points below the number on the pack when used in a wood humidor. That's due to the fact that all humidors leak. In the winter (especially in Minnesota) your ambient house RH is probably in the 20% range so you need more horsepower in your humidor and in most climates you should re-season your humidor in the winter.


----------



## jlschmitz (Feb 22, 2012)

LutzSpearo said:


> Well after doing some more reading, I just ordered Heartfelt beads and will use them instead of Boveda packs. I ordered two of the medium 65% tubes for my 40-count herfador, and one of the small 65% tubes for my 15-count herfador. We'll see how they do!


Matt I'm curious if you don't mind, why did you choose Heartfelt? I've never personally understood the appeal of beads since now you have to 1) know when they're dried up and 2) keep distilled water around to refill them and 3) refill them properly at who knows what interval. Is it price? Size? You like the looks of it better? Just curious because it doesn't seem worth the hassle. Thanks


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

jlschmitz said:


> Matt I'm curious if you don't mind, why did you choose Heartfelt? I've never personally understood the appeal of beads since now you have to 1) know when they're dried up and 2) keep distilled water around to refill them and 3) refill them properly at who knows what interval. Is it price? Size? You like the looks of it better? Just curious because it doesn't seem worth the hassle. Thanks


1. Beads are easy to tell when they need recharged, they turn from opaque to white. 
2. Yes, you need distilled water for virtually anything in the cigar world. It's not a bad thing to have around.
3. They are super easy to recharge. You spray them until half of them are opaque. If your humidor is seasoned properly and it can hold it's seal well............You won't need to recharge your beads very often.

Beads really aren't much more hassle than beads.

Also, if you plan on recharging those boveda packs, you will need distilled water and it takes a bit of time to recharge those compared to beads. At that point, the labor of boveda packs compared to beads is virtually the same.

If you are not planning to recharge the boveda packs, your money ahead to just buy the beads.

Beads and a boveda pack are basically the same concept.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I've used Boveda packs in 62,65 and 69% with very good results. Seasonal humidity adjustments are needed but all in all I'm very happy with their performance.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Well my Heartfelt beads arrived (65% tubes). I bought some distilled water and a small spray bottle and charged them up like the instructions said.

I have about 30 various cigars in my 40-count travel humidor, and put two medium tubes in there. 

I have a couple handfuls of RP Vintage Juniors and a Decade in a 15-count travel humidor, and put one small tube in that. 

I've removed the Humi-Care pillows from both, and stuck them in some tupperware I've got some pipe tobacco in ziplocks stored in.

I hope to have the self-discipline to leave these two boxes alone for about 5 days, and then check the humidity levels. I have a hygrometer in each. I understand I don't really need hygrometers with the beads, but it gives me peace of mind for now until I see for myself how well they work.

JL - I chose the Heartfelt beads because they sound like they can be used indefinitely if used properly, while Boveda packs seem to have a limited lifetime. Other than that, they seem to be about the same and would likely give similar results, from what others have said.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

There is no right or wrong way to maintain humidity in your humidors..doesn't matter if you are using spanish cedar humidor tupperware, coolers, herfador or a zip lock baggie. Kitty litter, gel, floral foam, beads, pillows or packets...they all have their place and their pros and cons. Find what works for you. I have used all of them in all different types of storage

This is suppose to be a fun relaxing hobby dont stress on what you cant control. Unless you completely dry them out for a few weeks or completely saturate them for a couple days you will be fine.



The Troll
Looks like you got a handle on things


----------

